# Won't Be Long Before Deactivated



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

Blah *Blah Blah*


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

lol i always drive at night and this week my rating was 4.33 i was at 4.89 so now im at 4.81 im gonna be deactivated soon..

my car is clean/super nice/ offer water gum aux cable/greet all the shit to get 5 star u name it but somehow i still get low rating from a 4.89 to a 4.81 in 1 night is fuken stupid and i do get tip and pax were friendly just dont get how the *** they are rating me after i drop them off shit is stupid.

i guess when uber deactivate my account then i have to take the BS class to get it reactivated and yea same shit will happen though will be deactivated again and till then its quit time GG stupid uber dont even add a tip button and yea the rating system is so bad...so so bad soon will be the fares they will drop the fares in the city where i live till then it will be hell =(


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Holy moly that whole post was a ratings rant!


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

notfair said:


> I was making about $3 an hour, putting over 1,000 miles a month on my car, and often waiting two hours just for one ping


If you were making $3 an hour and kept driving then you are an idiot. The rest of your post is superfluous.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

notfair..yea i feel u we in the same boat i enjoy doing uber but this rating system is freaking me out

i mean its a good part-time job for me since i can do it every night because i got a pm full time (evening job till near midnight) job..so then i do uber is a great help for my part time (2-3 hours every night) income but yup again the rating is terrible and im scared to get deactivated...overall i love doing uber its good money (hopefully they dont mess up the fares in the city where i live though) i just hate the way the rating works atm sigh...gonna do it till i get deactivated too =*(

LOL i see hella people hating on you now anyways wish u the best man lets try to be positive and lets forget about rating <3


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> but this rating system is freaking me out


Forget about it, really, just forget about it.
Unless your rating is at or near the deactivation point there is no reason other than ones own ego, to be concerned with ratings. Is it nice to have a high rating? Of course its nice, but that's all it is, nice, no more no less. Your pay is not affected by your rating.

If you absolutely must look at your rating regularly then watch the one in the partner app. You'll get bored soon enough.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

ok dad


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> ok dad


You're welcome son...


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

notfair said:


> Man, what a bunch of total BS the cruel, unfair, mean, viscous, and lame UBER ratings system is. Here are my experiences so far:
> 
> Just two months ago I had a 4.8 rating after about 250 drives. Those ratings were hard won because I was driving during the day and earning half of minimum wage when factoring in time waiting and vehicle expenses. I was making about $3 an hour, putting over 1,000 miles a month on my car, and often waiting two hours just for one ping. As time went on the day folks treated me with more and more disdain. It was like they knew I was a sucker for driver for low pay UBER during the day. I am now treated worse by some PAX than a dishwasher at a restaurant and worse than any manual labor job I have ever had.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Taxi cab world.


----------



## Lay-T (Nov 13, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Holy moly that whole post was a ratings rant!


But everything he's mentioned is very true


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Lay-T said:


> But everything he's mentioned is very true


You can leave out the "but". As far as I read, yup all true. It's still a rant. 
Nothing wrong with a good fact based rant. That was a loooong one though.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Relax man you're doing fine. 4.77 after 450 rides is about average and you have to mess up really bad to drop into deactivation zone. The only tweaks I would suggest is don't chase after passengers who put in the wrong pickup location. Once you find out you were sent to the wrong place cancel as Wrong Address Shown and make them request another car (go offline a few minutes so you don't get the ping). They will rate you low even though it's their fault. Also, don't ask for their favorite route. Just drive using the GPS route or whatever route you think is best. Most passengers don't care and as you said are annoyed because they assume you don't know how to get there.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Nova828 said:


> Once you find out you were sent to the wrong place cancel as Wrong Address Shown and make them request another car (go offline a few minutes so you don't get the ping).


If you still have a no-show fee where you're at wait at the pickup location you were given for 5 min. Anytime after 5 min -> cancel->no-show and collect the no-show fee.
After all, they asked you to pick them up "there" and they weren't...."there".


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Consider your impending deactivation a favor on behalf of Uber...


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

If 4.77 is in danger of deactivation I must be a ghost. I've been at 4.63-4.65 for months same idea get "8 out of 10 riders rate you 5 stars" but then strangely my overall still drops.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

notfair said:


> Man, what a bunch of total BS the cruel, unfair, mean, viscous, and lame UBER ratings system is. Here are my experiences so far:
> 
> Just two months ago I had a 4.8 rating after about 250 drives. Those ratings were hard won because I was driving during the day and earning half of minimum wage when factoring in time waiting and vehicle expenses. I was making about $3 an hour, putting over 1,000 miles a month on my car, and often waiting two hours just for one ping. As time went on the day folks treated me with more and more disdain. It was like they knew I was a sucker for driver for low pay UBER during the day. I am now treated worse by some PAX than a dishwasher at a restaurant and worse than any manual labor job I have ever had.
> 
> ...


Too much to read here but while the rating system does indeed suck, it's the same for everyone, right? Like one team crying over the condition of the playing field, lol.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

with the recent pay cuts and ratings stress I dont know how anyone does this job, i had to do it because my life sucked and thats the only reason, but ive cut down so much and only drive as a hobby a couple times a week, the wear and tear, gas rate cuts, this is a below minimum wage job


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

With rates being so low you're gonna get the shit crowd and they just don't give a damn. Get back and rate them LOW too!


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

notfair said:


> Man, what a bunch of total BS the cruel, unfair, mean, viscous, and lame UBER ratings system is. Here are my experiences so far:
> 
> Just two months ago I had a 4.8 rating after about 250 drives. Those ratings were hard won because I was driving during the day and earning half of minimum wage when factoring in time waiting and vehicle expenses. I was making about $3 an hour, putting over 1,000 miles a month on my car, and often waiting two hours just for one ping. As time went on the day folks treated me with more and more disdain. It was like they knew I was a sucker for driver for low pay UBER during the day. I am now treated worse by some PAX than a dishwasher at a restaurant and worse than any manual labor job I have ever had.
> 
> ...





kevin dang said:


> lol i always drive at night and this week my rating was 4.33 i was at 4.89 so now im at 4.81 im gonna be deactivated soon..
> 
> my car is clean/super nice/ offer water gum aux cable/greet all the shit to get 5 star u name it but somehow i still get low rating from a 4.89 to a 4.81 in 1 night is fuken stupid and i do get tip and pax were friendly just dont get how the *** they are rating me after i drop them off shit is stupid.
> 
> i guess when uber deactivate my account then i have to take the BS class to get it reactivated and yea same shit will happen though will be deactivated again and till then its quit time GG stupid uber dont even add a tip button and yea the rating system is so bad...so so bad soon will be the fares they will drop the fares in the city where i live till then it will be hell =(


neither of you are even close to getting deactivated! youre worrying for nothing.. youre rating has to drop below a 4.5 before they even consider deactivating you.. Uber even released data saying "less than 3%of drivers get deactivated for low ratings"

Uber is not in the business of deactivating drivers.. Theyre trying to hire more! just keep giving good service and you have nothing to worry about!

Newbie drivers still worrying about their ratings.. LMFAO SMH


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't believe that Uber deactivate when your ratings fall below some fixed number. They deactivate when your rating falls below some percentage of the average ratings in your city. If passengers in your city tend to rate low, your city's deactivation point will be lower. Conversely, if passengers in your city tend to rate high, then your city's deactivation point will be higher.

For what it's worth, my partner app tells me that the highest rating drivers my city are on 4.88.


----------



## mona mcN (Jan 17, 2016)

notfair said:


> Man, what a bunch of total BS the cruel, unfair, mean, viscous, and lame UBER ratings system is. Here are my experiences so far:
> 
> Just two months ago I had a 4.8 rating after about 250 drives. Those ratings were hard won because I was driving during the day and earning half of minimum wage when factoring in time waiting and vehicle expenses. I was making about $3 an hour, putting over 1,000 miles a month on my car, and often waiting two hours just for one ping. As time went on the day folks treated me with more and more disdain. It was like they knew I was a sucker for driver for low pay UBER during the day. I am now treated worse by some PAX than a dishwasher at a restaurant and worse than any manual labor job I have ever had.
> 
> ...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

notfair said:


> Man, what a bunch of total BS the cruel, unfair, mean, viscous, and lame UBER ratings system is. Here are my experiences so far:
> 
> Just two months ago I had a 4.8 rating after about 250 drives. Those ratings were hard won because I was driving during the day and earning half of minimum wage when factoring in time waiting and vehicle expenses. I was making about $3 an hour, putting over 1,000 miles a month on my car, and often waiting two hours just for one ping. As time went on the day folks treated me with more and more disdain. It was like they knew I was a sucker for driver for low pay UBER during the day. I am now treated worse by some PAX than a dishwasher at a restaurant and worse than any manual labor job I have ever had.
> 
> ...


Is deactivation still a fear for drivers at these curent rates


----------

